

Amanda Palmer: The art of asking - nrayamajhee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMj_P_6H69g

======
orionblastar
Very good, I have tried it but haven't gotten anywhere. I try to connect with
people, but most don't connect because I am mentally ill and it shows. As
Orion Blastar I've written in this pen name about technology issues and other
things, and nobody seems to care. I haven't worked since 2002/2003 but I've
gone to whatever site I could and write about technology, science, and help
others out and don't even have a dime to show for it, and no connections
either.

I've tried Kickstarter, no luck, I've tried other places as well. I've tried
to raise awareness for mental illness in the startup community, and been
flagged 'offtopic' here at HN for it. All I seek is to get help for the
mentally ill in the technology industry so they don't lose their jobs, become
homeless, and get health insurance to get professional help, and I want to
prevent suicides and acts of violence by enlightening people that they
shouldn't mistreat the mentally ill but seek to help them instead. You'd think
after one startup suicide after another, people would recognize that it is a
serious issue, but no. They don't care.

